# Advice on Medical Treatment



## stealthdroid (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all.

In urgent need of a kidney operation on a budget and wondering if anyone can recommend facilities in any major centre? Any advice greatly appreciated!

Regards, Ken


----------



## macos (May 2, 2013)

What is the diagnosis? And what is your budget?


----------

